# Новые вопросы обо всем надоевшем Юникоде

## bobr[x3]

С недавних пор у меня возникла необходимость работать с тремя языками: русским, английским и эсперанто. Как и любой другой человек в таком случае, я решил перевести свою систему на UTF-8. Сделал все именно так, как описано в http://dev.gentoo.org/~sergey/unicode-guide.html. При этом возникло множество проблем.

1. При запуске gdm выводится сообщение *Quote:*   

> Похоже, что произошел сбой программы приветствия. Будет предпринята попытка запуска другой программы.

  после чего выводтся стандартное приглашение GDM вместо привычного графического. Если же в нем попытаться врубить доску портретов, то все слетает окончательно, и приходится править /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf ручками. GDM версии 2.6.0.32. При запуске зависает Thunderbird. Версия 0.7.3 локализован.3. Eterm гонит безбожно, печатает по два символа вместо одного русского, как будто вообще не имеет представления об utf-8. Версия 0.9.2-r54. В GTK+-1.x программах вместо русских букв квадратики.5. nano наотрез отказывается выводить часть русских букв как в консоли, так и в gnome-terminal. Nano версии 1.3.2-r1. Все остальные консольные программы как будто бы в порядке. MC не использую6. beep-media-player совершенно отучился от русского. 0.9.6.1-r17. Имена файлов с русскими буквами требуют перекодировки, однако совершенно не представляю, как ее произвести

Все это на ядре 2.6.7 со следующими опциями:

```
CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------

## bobr[x3]

1. Неожиданно просто решилась проблема в gdm. Просто перекодировал /etc/passwd (полные имена пользователей были по-русски) и все завелосьЕсть надежда, что с Thunderbird'ом тоже ббудет все в порядке, когда я перекодирую его конфиги. Однако, остальные проблемы решить не удалось.

----------

## devil_ua

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. В GTK+-1.x программах вместо русских букв квадратики.5. nano наотрез отказывается выводить часть русских букв как в консоли, так и в gnome-terminal. Nano версии 1.3.2-r1. Все остальные консольные программы как будто бы в порядке. MC не использую6. beep-media-player совершенно отучился от русского. 0.9.6.1-r17. Имена файлов с русскими буквами требуют перекодировки, однако совершенно не представляю, как ее произвести
> 
> 

 

Для тем gtk надо прописать шрифт через fontset;

заместь nano лучше использовать vim

[/list]

----------

## bobr[x3]

Спасибо, конечно, за совет. Однако пади правки нескольких конфигов заводиться и изучать vim или ещё какой emacs обламывает. Слишком уж они сложные для меня. А вот использовать простой инструмент для простых задач это, по-моему, и есть Unix-way. Поэтому бы хотелось все-таки nano отремонтировать. Только вот как?

----------

## viy

У меня в системе locale настроена так:

```
unset LC_ALL

export LC_CTYPE=ru_RU.KOI8-R
```

Для UTF-8 терминала я использую uxtrem, .Xdefaults такой:

```
xterm*color0:           #000000

xterm*color1:           #aa0000

xterm*color2:           #18b218

xterm*color3:           #b26818

xterm*color4:           #0000aa

xterm*color5:           #aa00aa

xterm*color6:           #18b2b2

xterm*color7:           #aaaaaa

xterm*color8:           #444444

xterm*color9:           #ff4444

xterm*color10:          #44ff44

xterm*color11:          #ffff44

xterm*color12:          #4444ff

xterm*color13:          #ff44ff

xterm*color14:          #44ffff

xterm*color15:          #ffffff

xterm*background:       #ffffdd

xterm*foreground:       #000000

xterm*scrollTtyOutput:  false

xterm*scrollKey:        true

xterm*saveLines:        1024

xterm*scrollBar:        false

xterm*geometry:         124x50

XTerm*font:             -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-13-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-r

XTerm*boldFont:         -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-13-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-r

UXTerm*font:            -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso10646-1

UXTerm*curses:          true
```

Запускаю uxterm так: LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8 uxterm ...

А дальше -- все зависит от конкретных прикладух. Насколько я знаю,

не все проги нормально с UTF-8 дружат. Mozilla -- отлично, никаких доп. настроек, out-of-the-box. Редактором я vim использую. Очень долго с joe переходил, но сейчас -- просто не нарадуюсь, с utf-8 отлично дружим. Насчет nano+utf-8 на сайте разработчика или в README посмотри.

Что касается имен файлов. Тут надо указать, какой NLS используется в названии на fs, а какой использовать при показе. Все это дело правиться через /etc/fstab, опции я не помню, но man mount должен помочь. Также должны быть соответствующие модули ядра.

Пробуй.

----------

## devil_ua

да забыл! Обновись, в /etc/make.conf пропиши 

```

USE=".....unicode urf8 ..."

```

потом обнови ncurses,slang и dialog с нано проблемы должны решиться

----------

## _deqoderr

По адресу http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com есть статься по поводу UTF

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Спасибо, конечно, за совет. Однако пади правки нескольких конфигов заводиться и изучать vim или ещё какой emacs обламывает. Слишком уж они сложные для меня. А вот использовать простой инструмент для простых задач это, по-моему, и есть Unix-way. 
> 
> 

 

И этот простой инструмент в данном случае называется ви(м)  :Smile: 

----------

## bobr[x3]

 *Quote:*   

> И этот простой инструмент в данном случае называется ви(м) Smile

 

На вкус и цвет, как говориться, фломастеры разные.

Пересборка ncurses, slang, dialog и самого nano с USE="unicode utf8" не помогла. Может быть стоит пересобрать еще что-нибудь? Только вот что?

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> На вкус и цвет, как говориться, фломастеры разные. 
> 
> 

 

Неа. Тута варианта два - вим и емакс. Но емакс маленьким и простым язык назвать не поворачивается. Ви - стандарт. На многих компах кроме ви ничего нету  :Smile:  (включая и мц с мцедитом). Но вот комп без ви... Не видел  :Smile: 

----------

## bobr[x3]

Приходи ко мне. Посмотри на комп без vi.

----------

## viy

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Пересборка ncurses, slang, dialog и самого nano с USE="unicode utf8" не помогла. Может быть стоит пересобрать еще что-нибудь? Только вот что?

 

Чтобы заставить mutt работать с utf-8 я пересобирал ncurses. Вот только в portage нет ebuild'а (я не нашел), в котором бы использовалась опция 

```
--enable-widec
```

 По описанию, именно с ней создается libncursesw.so -- то, что надо для utf-8.

Вообщем, я написал отдельный ebuild для ncursesw. Могу поделиться, может поможет.

----------

## bobr[x3]

Поделись. А еще в bugzill'у отправь. Это будет правтльнее.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Приходи ко мне. Посмотри на комп без vi.
> 
> 

 

Нет. Спасибо. Нервы и так слабые  :Smile: ))

----------

## viy

Вот, что я делал. Если у тебя уже есть директория PORTDIR_OVERLAY, то используй ее.

1. Делаю каталог для локальных ebuild'ов и прописываю в make.conf:

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"/usr/local/portage\"" >> /etc/make.conf
```

Можно кинуть и в PORTDIR, но тогда emerge sync сотрет все твои ebuild'ы.

2. Делаешь:

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/sys-libs/

cd mkdir /usr/local/portage/sys-libs/

tar -jxf /path/to/ncursesw.tbz2
```

Архив по мылу кину, пиши на viy [живет на] mits.lv.

3. Этот ebuild замаскирован, устанавливай ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". За основу я взял ncurses-5.4-r2.ebuild.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv ncursesw
```

В случае с mutt'ом -- он находит (configure) эти библиотеки и добавляет (включает) корректную работу с unicode. Возможно, то же самое сделает и nano.

----------

## ova

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Спасибо, конечно, за совет. Однако пади правки нескольких конфигов заводиться и изучать vim или ещё какой emacs обламывает. Слишком уж они сложные для меня. А вот использовать простой инструмент для простых задач это, по-моему, и есть Unix-way. Поэтому бы хотелось все-таки nano отремонтировать. Только вот как?

 

Забудь про nano. Я в недавно общался с разработчиками. Так вот. До версии 1.3.6 utf-8 поддержки в nano не будет... Это окончательное решение...

----------

## kon

0. http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

4. править .gtkrc

6. 0.9.7 полёт нормальный

7. emerge convmv

----------

